# Bike insurance



## pherret (Dec 25, 2001)

Just picked up another breakaway frame. Now my road breakaway has a cross breakaway to keep it company. Will be traveling soon. When you travel with your bike do you get insurance if lost or stolen? I have taken my road on a few trips and never thought about it, but my brother asked what if it got stolen or goes missing by the airline. 

Thanks


----------

